# Murrell's Inlet - give me the scoop.



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

With weather looking to be nice come Friday, instead of hitting Pawley's, I might venture up to Murrell's Inlet. I've heard nice things about it and seems to be up my alley.

Can anyone give me some info? Is there beach access? Parking nearby? I am correct in assuming that its a good locale for surf fishing right? I have some new sand spikes looking to get broken in.

What's happening around there this time of year? Any reds? Any toothy guys (I know, I can't actively fish for them)? Any recommendations on the bait of choice?

Any solid directions on how to get where I need to get? I have the feeling that if I punch in "Murrell's Inlet" into my GPS - it's not going to put me where I need to be.

ANY (and I do mean ANY) information would be appreciated. Never been anywhere near the place so any details/tips would be appreciated.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

the only beach access in MI is huntington beach state park. 1.4 miles hike to the long jetty from the parking lot. if the weather cooperates i might be heading there sometime this holiday break


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

Is there any other place to fish with some heavers? I've never been there but is there a seawall along the inlet? Somewhere to setup a chair and a couple rods to chunk some bait?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I posted a map of Murrells Inlet in the Sticky thread. To fish the inlet itself you need to be in a boat. 
Veterans Pier would be a good choice. Its located right behind Capt Dicks Marina. There are still finger mullet in the creeeks so take a cast net.
As far as surf fishing I would fish at the Groins in Garden City.
from Hwy 17 take Atlantic Ave to Waccamaw Dr,(ocean Dr). turn South in Waccamaw. Look for Pompano Dr.(end of the road) There is public parking there,
Iffin you walk north 3 house, or south 5 houses, you'll find beach acceses.
Either of these places will put you in the middle of the erosion walls. This spot can be quite productive this time of year.
Bait: anything live, fresh shrimp


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

The Skink said:


> I posted a map of Murrells Inlet in the Sticky thread. To fish the inlet itself you need to be in a boat.
> Veterans Pier would be a good choice. Its located right behind Capt Dicks Marina. There are still finger mullet in the creeeks so take a cast net.
> As far as surf fishing I would fish at the Groins in Garden City.
> from Hwy 17 take Atlantic Ave to Waccamaw Dr,(ocean Dr). turn South in Waccamaw. Look for Pompano Dr.(end of the road) There is public parking there,
> ...


Skink - thanks for the info. Would you happen to have a physical address for GPS/Navigation? Or is Pompano Drive small enough to just backtrack from there?

Local bait shops to that area? I will be in Pawleys Island - I know there is a place right there but anything closer to the source if I am trying to get live finger mullets?

Rig of choice?
Top/bottom rigs? Drum/cannoball rigs?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You can't miss it, Waccamaw Dr. ends, you'll turn to the public parking area. Probably won't need big distances as the groins are what's attracting the fish but you can put a heaver out with a live finger mullet and see what happens, on a FF rig. 

I'd also let a finger mullet swim and roll around on a Carolina rig if there aren't lots of people around and/or cut mullet and fresh cut shrimp on a light regular ol' 2 hook bottom rig. Should be whiting, red, black drum, blues, flounder, trout, ect around. 

Perry's Bait & Tackle would have live bait if you don't want to net your own. Give them a call first to see what they have. 843 651 2895


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

Pompano Dr is the last street on the right before you get to the guard house at the end of the road. The development at the end is called Inlet Pionte

The only GPS points I have are offshore fishin holes


----------



## Metalcaster (Oct 6, 2009)

The public parking is actually at Dolphin street. There's even a porta jon there too.


----------

